# Wheel Bearings Seals



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am looking at doing my wheel bearings sometime in the near future, and was hoping to get the inner seal size ahead of time as opposed to pulling one and running off to the RV parts guy and picking them up. I do not like stopping in the middle of a job like this one to pick up parts. 2006 21RS is the trailer. Thanks, and for those who have done their own bearings, any tips to make this easier? I repacked bearings before on a tent trailer, but it was single axle. I guess a jack under the one wheel and lift that one only till it is off the ground, with the other three on the ground chocked liked there is no tomorrow. I have even thought about hitching up (no WDH, just the ball in the socket) to further prevent movement.

Thanks.


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> I am looking at doing my wheel bearings sometime in the near future, and was hoping to get the inner seal size ahead of time as opposed to pulling one and running off to the RV parts guy and picking them up. I do not like stopping in the middle of a job like this one to pick up parts. 2006 21RS is the trailer. Thanks, and for those who have done their own bearings, any tips to make this easier? I repacked bearings before on a tent trailer, but it was single axle. I guess a jack under the one wheel and lift that one only till it is off the ground, with the other three on the ground chocked liked there is no tomorrow. I have even thought about hitching up (no WDH, just the ball in the socket) to further prevent movement.
> 
> Thanks.


You say you have an 2006 so you probably have the bearings that you can grease (instead of taking them apart and doing by hand) with a grease gun. You take off the rubber cover to access the grease zert. I have Dexter axles and went to their web site and they have the procedure and recommended grease.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I do grease them using the zerk, however, IMHO, the bearings should be checked every few years for wear and scoring, and ensure that grease has not blown past the seal. Also a good time to clean up the brake assembly.


----------

